# Golf club bench



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

Cedar Wood and older style golf clubs. And don't tell anyone but it was put together with Craig jig pocket hole screws lol


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

Side view


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Very creative. I like it!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Unique design, and a great place to hang your hat! Thanks for sharing. Be safe.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I see at least one old "wood" in there. Some of them have extra value, as do some irons.

George


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I see at least one old "wood" in there. Some of them have extra value, as do some irons. George


 They are all about the same age. It was a flee market buy got them in a lot of about 60 clubs. Ready for what I paid haha 3 bucks for all of them. Half of them had the brass plates in them. Probably worth more in scrap them what I paid for them. The guy thanked me for buying them.


----------

